# Salsa Dancing Golden Retriever-Enjoy!



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

There is something wrong here. Not only does the dog dance better than I do, she has a cuter dress!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. It wasn't just amazing, it was beautifully choreographed. The Golden was really quite graceful. Spins and dips. Wow!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol! That wAs some dip!!! She made it look easy!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That was great . The golden was fantastic. Loved it.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

that is a long time for a larger dog to be up on their back legs. But she obviously enjoys it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

car2ner said:


> that is a long time for a larger dog to be up on their back legs. But she obviously enjoys it.


Yes, I thought the same thing, she must have legs of iron!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm impressed!


----------

